# Headers...please help



## smith25 (Jan 25, 2006)

Does brand make a whole lot of difference when it comes toheaders? I know as in exhaust, it makes HUGE differences by what tone you want. I definitely want to get good performance, but will a couple hundred dollars make that much difference? Any suggestions on makes? Hotshot,etc...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The realistic people will say there is minimal difference.

The fanboys will rep what they use.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if it's important to you, I suggest you look around on maxima .org and find some sound clips of each.

little research may save you a ton of money in the long run.


----------

